# ***MUST SEE DEER PHOTOS***



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The story, as I understand it, was that the deer jumped off the Hwy 101
bridge over 394 in Wayzata (it was apparently scared by a car that drove
by as it was walking over the bridge). The Durango was driving under the
bridge when it was hit by the falling deer.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Those pics just convinced me to wear my seat belt at all times!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

dont, if you are worried about deer thats the last thing to do. my dad knew a woman or a friend of who was killed not by the crash with the deer, but it kicking her in the face. i dont think i would want to be strapped down for that


----------

